# Test-c/Tren-e/Mast-e Ratio?



## dsa8864667 (Mar 4, 2017)

I've been cruising on 100 Test-c planning on doing a blast of Test-c Tren-e and Mast-e. I usually do more test then tren-e and first time using mast-e. I keep on reading that higher mg of tren over test is better, is this true? Also how much mast-e would go with my planned blast. Here's what if planed out.

1-16 Test-c 250mg-1000mg (not sure how much yet)?
1-14 Tren-e 600mg
1-16 Mast-e 400mg-600mg (not sure on dose yet)?
12.5mg 3x aweek  exemestane

Thanks for any help!


----------



## stonetag (Mar 4, 2017)

The stack is a great blast, I keep my test at 500mg, and the mast at 600mg,


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 4, 2017)

It's not true. It's individual preference. Try it if you have not done so yet and find out.

600 tren is kind of a lot.


----------



## dsa8864667 (Mar 4, 2017)

Did 400mg last time of tren with no problems,maybe I'll try 500mg and go from there.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 4, 2017)

dsa8864667 said:


> Did 400mg last time of tren with no problems,maybe I'll try 500mg and go from there.


Last time you ran Tren at 400 where was your test dose at? Your blast is a popular and very effective stack. I'll be running it myself at the very end of my long blast. Like pob said it really does come down to preference. Whats important is keeping control of your estrogen levels while running tren with higher doses of test which of course can be done with an A/I and monitoring bloodwork.  Out of normal ranges of estrogen will definitely intensity harsh sides that come with tren.  600 mg of tren for 14 weeks is definitely running on an advanced level. But I'm sure your experience will allow you to make proper adjustments as you go if needed


----------



## dsa8864667 (Mar 4, 2017)

I ran test last time at 750mg


----------



## Seeker (Mar 4, 2017)

dsa8864667 said:


> I ran test last time at 750mg



Give it a whirl with low test this time.


----------



## ron1204 (Mar 4, 2017)

For me 400 of tren is the perfect dose. After 400 the sides start coming in pretty bad and fast. 500mg test with it is a good dose imo. With this cycle u don't need amounts of masteron so I think anywhere between what u put is good. Maybe start at 400 and up to 600 if u want later on. Anyways, fun blast


----------



## Maijah (Mar 5, 2017)

So run 500 test/400 tren/ 600 mast for 16 weeks. I would love to see your progress


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 5, 2017)

U should just go 500/500/500

Personally I can't take more then 300, but if you did tes 750, tren 400 you should have no issue with five straight across.  

The mast will ease some of the sides.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 5, 2017)

How you doing these days with controlling the sides??I know you for a long  ass time and I remember you would run into problems now and then


----------



## dsa8864667 (Mar 5, 2017)

You read my mind that's what I was thinking.


----------



## dsa8864667 (Mar 5, 2017)

Last time I had sides was cause of bunk pinacle Aromasin!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 5, 2017)

dsa8864667 said:


> Last time I had sides was cause of bunk pinacle Aromasin!



fukkin pinacle..should have used tilacle


----------



## bvs (Mar 5, 2017)

Im a big fan of low test high tren. 300 test 600 tren 600 mast (im just giving an educated estimate with the mast dose. Ive never run it before)


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 5, 2017)

dsa8864667 said:


> Did 400mg last time of tren with no problems,maybe I'll try 500mg and go from there.



If 400 worked why not just run 400 again? 

What's the goal here? Cutting? If so an awesome recomp I have ran was 

Test cyp 200/wk
Tren E 400/wk 

Dude I was lean as ****. I dropped 8 pounds but like 10%bf. It was ****ing nuts. Dys was licking his chops.

Then when you are really good and lean throw in 100 drol and you will look like a cartoon character.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 5, 2017)

Diet btw on that recomp was very high carbs, moderate proteins and very little fat. Fats were tiny amount for cooking purposes and what was naturally in the meat I ate except for my 2 guilty pleasures you see below .

Typical day of eating 

Bkfst 
6 hardboiled eggs
5 slices toast 
Bananer 

Lunch 
Yogurt thing some weird brand like ciggis or something 
2 cups homemade granola 


Pre workout 
McDonald's sausage egg and cheese buiscit (IIFYM FTW)

Intra workout  
Kool aid OH YEAH!

Dinner 
Whatever kind of beef I wanted from.ribeye to brisket. 
2 baked potatoes 

Before bed I had about 1 Cup ice cream


----------



## ron1204 (Mar 5, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Diet btw on that recomp was very high carbs, moderate proteins and very little fat. Fats were tiny amount for cooking purposes and what was naturally in the meat I ate except for my 2 guilty pleasures you see below .
> 
> Typical day of eating
> 
> ...



fuk that sounds like my type of diet right there!


----------



## clitorees (Mar 7, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> If 400 worked why not just run 400 again?
> 
> What's the goal here? Cutting? If so an awesome recomp I have ran was
> 
> ...


What about heart health? Did you get any anxiety from running high Tren and Drol?


----------



## clitorees (Mar 7, 2017)

Anyone over 40 running such a cycle and dosages?


----------



## mrmichael (Mar 19, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> If 400 worked why not just run 400 again?
> 
> What's the goal here? Cutting? If so an awesome recomp I have ran was
> 
> ...



Pillar, when would u expect to feel tren e? I know it's roughly 5-6 weeks for the total time for most people.

I've ran tren at 400 before and I didn't feel much till weeks 5-6 in terms of sweats ect...

I'm doing 800 this time and currently nearing end of week 3 OR start of week 4. I'm not getting sweats or much sides tbh. (My piss is yellow if that means much)
Even at the high dosage I'm doing, should I not expect to feel it much earlier? I don't know how to gauge it by.


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Mar 26, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Give it a whirl with low test this time.


Ive actually been running all my secondary and tertiary compounds higher than my test. This ia totally from the past decade of my experiences.

 I think i have over used test many many times in the past and my results have been dominated by it. I dont think people let their stacked compounds work as much as they should. If test was the be all end all wouldnt that be all anyone used? Truth is testosterone itself has many many nasty sides the higher on the spectrum you go.

Im starting to think it has a better purpose for libido upkeep and libido upkeep only. Let your other drugs work. Blast them, and keep test dosages at a minor to moderate level. Im getting ready to run a test /tren/eq cycle. Im going to keep my test around 350mg per week, tren 600, and eq 600...see what happens.


----------

